# Catalán cagá, que t´han fotú y no t´han pagá!



## ivacz

Por favor, alguien puede ayudarme a explicar esta frase? La he encontrado en el cuento Teniente Bravo de Juan Marse y no se que quiere decir. 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

La frase está escrita como imitando una frase en catalán pronunciada por un español del sur de la península (parece). 
Significaría algo así: 
_Catalán cagado, que te han jodido y no te han pagado_. 

(No sé si para ti tiene algún sentido en el contexto del relato).


----------



## Agró

ivacz said:


> Por favor, alguien puede ayudarme a explicar esta frase? La he encontrado en el cuento Teniente Bravo de Juan Marse y no se que quiere decir.
> Muchas gracias!



En catalán: _Català cagat, que t'han fotut i no t'han pagat!_
En castellano: _¡Catalán cagado, que te han jodido y no te han pagado!_

Es una mezcla de las dos versiones, dicha probablemente por alguien que no domina ninguna de las dos lenguas. El hablante se mofa de alguien, catalán, al que no le han pagado lo que deberían haberle pagado.

_Cagat/Cagado_ aquí vale por cobarde.
_Fotut/Jodido_: fastidiado, molestado.

EDIT: me he cruzado con Namarne, mientras elaboraba mi post.


----------



## Namarne

Caramba, Agró, hemos coincidido al cien por cien en la "traducción". ¡Esto pasa muy pocas veces!


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> Caramba, Agró, hemos coincidido al cien por cien en la "traducción". ¡Esto pasa muy pocas veces!


¿Habías oído eso alguna vez?
Ay, esa mala fama de avaros...


----------



## Namarne

No, nunca, por aquí "sólo" había oído "català fotut, si no te l'ha fotut te la fotrà".  Pero esa no. No he hecho comentarios porque es una novela, que si no...  (Se supone que el autor está retratando a quien dice eso. Juan Marsé es catalán).


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> "català fotut, si no te l'ha fotut te la fotrà".



Una variante: "Valencià, si no te l'ha fet, te la farà".

Volviendo a la frase: ¿también entiendes lo de "cagat" como _cobarde_, _acobardado_, _achantado_..?


----------



## Namarne

No sé, eso me hacía dudar, por eso decía que quizá él lo entendería mejor por el contexto. 
Pero tu interpretación me parece lo más lógico.


----------



## ivacz

Muchiiisimas gracias por las respuestas tan detalladas y rapidas!!!


----------



## OrCuS

En efecto imita a un castellanoparlante hablando en catalán. El asunto es que los castellanoparlantes en general tinen dificultades pronunciando ciertas consonantes a final de palabra (por ejemplo la T o la M). Esto se puede ver a menudo en como hablan otros idiomas, como en el inglés.

Tengo un amigo inglés que se llama "Tom". Los castellanoparlantes le llaman "Ton", sin embargo los valencianoparlantes lo dicen bien...


----------

